# Big Cat Through The Ice



## 92182 (Jun 11, 2021)

Just thought you might be interested in seeing my biggest channel cat (a ten pounder) that I caught through the ice several years back. Originally I made a reproduction of it for a shelf- wall mount, but the other day decided to photograph it and layer it into a personalized artistic scene which I created with digital paintbrushes. Now it is ready for a large print, which really captures my memory of that special fish.


----------



## Workingman (Jan 21, 2016)

That's cool! Nice work. I love to catch cats while I'm ice fishing. I know most guys dont,..... but they taste really good out of the cold water!


----------



## 92182 (Jun 11, 2021)

Workingman said:


> That's cool! Nice work. I love to catch cats while I'm ice fishing. I know most guys dont,..... but they taste really good out of the cold water!


----------



## tkbiker (Jul 30, 2004)

I love targeting cats thru the ice, not a popular thing from what ive seen.

Ohh the looks i got when i pulled that first 6 lb'der thru the ice, then another.. then a 8 lb'der. 

Don't know if its me but i don't see any pics??


----------



## hageman.2 (Jan 8, 2008)

There have been several Channel cats like these caught at Put-in-Bay during ice fishing season.


----------



## BowBound (Dec 31, 2010)

Catfish thru the ice are really good to eat, nice firm meat.

I hate catching them on tipups because they run the spool out of line before you can make it to your tipup. They are always a pita fishing for saugeye the last few days of safe ice in the spring. Seems like they know winter is over and the ice is coming off and feed like crazy.









Sent from my SM-N976U using Tapatalk


----------

